# Mad Men fan



## StatKat (Jun 3, 2013)

Was just wondering if anyone else watches Mad Men? I love it and will watch it once....digest it...and then again. Wonderful writing and great characters.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MercyL (Jun 21, 2013)

I have noticed the popularity of Mad Men but cannot bring myself to watch the show. 

The clothing styles Victorian and Edwardian England are a true passion for me, but the 1950's and early 60's just remind me that most people did not participate in the economy the way those men on the show do. In fact, caucasian males were the only group allowed to participate, as equals, in the growing US economy of the day.

I can understand the need for a little nostalgia, though. I just fulfill my need with other shows and activities.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 24, 2013)

I guess we could find it on Netflix but somehow it never gets mentioned. We just finished "Fringe" if that tells you anything about out taste in viewing.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 24, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> I guess we could find it on Netflix but somehow it never gets mentioned. We just finished "Fringe" if that tells you anything about out taste in viewing.



I enjoyed "Fringe" when it first started but it became too convoluted after awhile and I gave up.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jun 25, 2013)

I watch Mad men and love the show. Fun to see the styles and decor. Kinda like a vintage soap.


----------

